# last show for Teejae Mazoe :(



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

We went to our local Ag. show yesterday and had a fantastic day with great prizes for winners.
My beautiful Teejae Mazoe(Zoe) took out Champion Toggenburg doe and went on to get Champion All Breeds  It was to be Zoe's last show as I feel at 6 years of age she has nothing more to prove in the show ring.Now she can be a stay at home mum and give me lots more babies,she has had 9 kids to date and is due to kid again in August  I had bred her family line up from an unregistered doe who was my first ever dairy goat and got me hooked on showing  anyway here is a photo of me,judge and my beautiful Teejae Mazoe,Teejae


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations! She sure is pretty, and I love the name. So unique!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

She's amazing!! Lol! I want one of her kids plz pretty plz lol!!! Too bad your in Austraila! I'll just dream about it lol!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I love how solid she is. What a pretty girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Very pretty girl!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very beautiful doe & congrats!:clap:
She may have nothing more to prove but it is really great when some of the more aged does get in the ring & still win. I love to see the 10+yr olds walk out with ribbons. It is a testament of care of any breed & what they are capable of.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That is now I like to see does ... solid but dairy. She earned that title. Well done, Teejae! :clap:


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

She is very beautiful!!! Congrats.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Sadly not many here show older proven does and many seem to think they are passed it at 4,dont know why.I must confess I was gob smacked she won as she was up against fresh in milk Nubians.The judge was very impressed with her Dairyness(even though she was dry)and said she was a wonderful example of the Toggenburg breed,very true to type  (proud mummy!!) Mazoe's sire has also been in the top 10 Dairy sires(2012)I sadly lost him to snake bight  when he was 12 months old and am so very greatful that he produced Mazoe his only kid!! her sires twin is also an Australian Champion.
Delilah if there was a way to get a kid to you I would .....sigh...lol. I only have 2 of her daughters her first one Mietta who was also shown but didn't get a placing and her last years kid Mazerarti just got a placing up against much older kids.(one doe of triplets,2 brothers were sold)the rest have been sold on also and one had to be put down.So whatever she has this year Ill keep  bucks or does,teejae


----------



## salama7alenzi (Jul 7, 2013)

It is very beautiful


----------

